# takedown cross finger flap



## steps2codes (Jan 6, 2009)

does anybody know how to code the takedown 2 weeks later after the cross finger flap? ASC settings. thank you


----------



## mbort (Jan 8, 2009)

Angelica I had one of these a couple of weeks ago and pondered on it for hoursbut for the life of me I dont remember what I used!! it was also for an ASC.  I want to think I used either a complex repair code or unlisted finger.


----------



## Treetoad (Jan 9, 2009)

Take a look at procedure 15620.  Don't forget your modifier 58.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I like Treetoad's choice.


----------



## mbort (Jan 10, 2009)

me too!!  Thanks Treetoad


----------

